# صناعة محلية لمحرك نفاث



## نايف علي (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا العمل هو مشروع تخرج عام 1430 -2009 والحائز على جائزة أفضل مشروع في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية بجامعة أم القرى الهدف من المشروع هو تصميم نموذج لمحرك نفاث يعمل على غاز البروبان وقد استغرق هذا المشروع مايقارب السنتين لإنجازه .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAflCUHW2W4

:20:
​


----------



## نايف علي (5 أغسطس 2009)

يرفع للفائدة ........


----------



## بدري علي (7 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم


بوركت أخي.
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## نايف علي (16 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياك الله أخي بدري


----------



## نايف علي (16 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## realsmart (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مشروع رائع


----------



## Omar Sawalha (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور 
جدا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية اخوانى السعوديين


----------

